# New Forum



## suicidesamurai (Jul 26, 2007)

Because some regular posters are proponents of various conspiracy theories, perhaps we could start a forum or sub-forum for conspiracy theories.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 26, 2007)

There is a conspiracy theory thread in another forum, perhaps that could suffice. Although for categorical purposes it would be nice to have a separate forum.


----------



## trailer park guy (Jul 26, 2007)

Isn't there enough of that shit out there if that's what people want? Isn't this a sight for growing?
I know some people just love to argue, but can't they do it at conspiracy.com or some such place


----------

